# Autocruise Starblazer electric stairs



## Rotaryman (Jun 17, 2012)

We have lost the use of the electric stairs.
Have checked the leads to the reverse of the switch inside the bulkhead cupboard and they appear fine.
Have also changed the fuse in the switch.
Power is apparently reaching the main stairs box but not reaching the bulkhead switch.
Any help and hints would be appreciated.
Vehicle is 2005 model


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

try the fuse's near the relays in the engine bay there should be three next to each other near the battery, it's a 20amp yellow fuse, my step stopped working and i replaced this fuse and everything is ok.


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## Rotaryman (Jun 17, 2012)

*Electric steps*

Thanks for that.

Will have a look but it might not be the answer as there is power to the main step electrical box under the door which is unlikely to be the case if the fuse has blown.


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Not sure if this helps but I had problem with my Starspirit step last year, search forum for "tecno-step problem". The last post from me explains my solution.

Peter


----------



## Robkinseyart (Oct 13, 2010)

Check the electrical connector to the motor on step underneath van. Mine had got a bad seal and water got into pins causing bad connection. Give it a good clean up with WD40 and re-seal with silicone, job sorted!


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Robkinseyart said:


> Check the electrical connector to the motor on step underneath van. Mine had got a bad seal and water got into pins causing bad connection. Give it a good clean up with WD40 and re-seal with silicone, job sorted!


Good advice, but this thread is from 18 months ago?
I guess the OP has fixed the problem by now but it would have been nice if he/she had come back & reported on the solution.


----------

